# Cake Batter Cheesecake Brownies Recipie



## kleenex (Jul 17, 2013)

Cake Batter Cheesecake Brownies

Oreo Brownies topped with a cake batter cheesecake......  How can you not go wrong.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yum, now that looks tasty


----------

